# First time today with a 1911.. Now I know



## babs (Nov 30, 2007)

Ok... I don't get out much (1 3yr old and 1 1.5yr old).. But slipped off to my local range and asked.. and they did... 

He handed me a Para Ordinance hi-cap blue'd 1911 rental with a gazillion rounds through it.. "Oh get me in there to shoot.. wait.. I need targets!"

So now I know what a .45 acp feels like through a 1911.. 
And I LLLLLLIKE it! :mrgreen:

Now I know what low bore axis feels like and a sweet para single action trigger and though it was an old beater (this thing had seen some time on the range for sure with some beat up old sights and the finish looked like it was carried in some plumber's tool box).

But it shot and grouped and ran like a dream.. I'm a newb so I suck... But I still grouped within 3 inches at 7 and 6 inches at 10 yards (yeah I know... I suck.. I'm a newb learning to shoot a handgun at standing position).. This was range-rental ammo so.. Maybe with the good stuff it might be better.

Muzzle flip??? What's that?? 
Oh, that's what I felt with that P89 9mm and that XD 9mm... Not this thing... Now bore axis I'm thinking might need to be very high on one of my spec's list to consider.

With Kimbers in his case and Taurus 1911's also, the salesman behind the counter stated they keep the Para for a rental because they simply couldn't kill that particular weapon.. 

"Special order but we can get them if you really want one. Eh it's roughly a $1000 gun." He said.... So that lends itself to some credibility that they like the Para's there... He had one on his hip he showed me cocked and locked.

Also fondled a nice stainless and blued Taurus 1911 with a fatter ambi-thumb safety.. He stated they've been awesome guns for them but too early to tell how they do long term (10k-20-30k rounds later.. as if I'd ever get to shoot that much).

Ok.. Now I need to consider some old school cocked and locked 1911 in my quick access home safe as Mr Cooper loved.

... Would a Sig P220 do this for me as well????

... Great.. Now I'm completely confused again. Your thought???? :smt033


----------



## tony pasley (May 6, 2006)

Find a 1911 that you like and go for it. I love my Colts but thier are several brands as good.


----------



## Mike Barham (Mar 30, 2006)

babs said:


> ... Would a Sig P220 do this for me as well????


No. The P220 has the high bore axis typical of SIGs, and most have a trigger much inferior to a 1911. However, an average P220 is more reliable than an average 1911.

In that general price range, I would look _very_ closely at the S&W 1911s.


----------



## babs (Nov 30, 2007)

Agreed Mike.. 

From all I've read in here and in general the S&W's, Springfields and the econo-Taurus seem to be the budget entry and what I'd call "stage 1 upgrades up close to $1000 mark" 1911 favorites around here. Taurus and Mil-Spec SA's being the lower end of the scale I guess.

Don't know much about the S&W's.. I shall surely research.

Though I know the Sig fellows might say "big deal" because they're highly regarded bullet-proof weapons, that is disheartening that I couldn't expect the same shootability.. I wish I could shoot one to see for myself. Funny how pistols all are appearing to have a character each their own to me now... I know one thing though.. A "Crunchenticker" as you call it double action compared to smooth well broken-in SA 1911 trigger is very very very different. MAN I wish they had a 92FS/M9A1 rental or a Sig. Had two nice consignment Beretta's in the case I had to pry away from though.

I didn't mention, another guy at the range I struck a conversation with invited me to try his Glock .40 'service length'... Yeah... Nice trigger.. smooth action.. I can see the attraction.. Absolutely HATED the grip angle and feel though.. But the trigger and recoil felt quite nice. Coming straight from my stall with that 1911 over to a Glock it was like going from ice cream to a nice spanish olive.. Woah!!! Abrupt taste change there. From single action 1911 to a Glock poly... What a contrast.


----------



## babs (Nov 30, 2007)

Another thing I dug about the 1911.. don't know the exact measurements but it felt "thin".. meaning it wasn't a big wide gun, even though this was a double-stack Para.. Felt like a very "carry-capable" pistol compared to some big chunky-slide shaped guns, even though it's a full length big ole' hog-leg of a pistol. Also kind of like just a grip and a slide, rather than a thick frame with lots of gun below the slide.


----------



## PanaDP (Jul 20, 2007)

Go for it. Is there a shop nearby where you could check out a few springfield and S&W 1911s? I really like the mil spec and loaded springfields and, while I haven't shot one, the S&W guns like Mike mentioned seem very nice as well.


----------



## babs (Nov 30, 2007)

(like the penguin in Madagascar.. if you have kids you'll appreciate the sentiment) "Hoover Dam!!" ... "Shitaki Mushroom!"

Bud's site appears to be down.. :smt022

Wanted to see how much green ya gotta have to get into a S&W's 1911.


----------



## Mike Barham (Mar 30, 2006)

babs said:


> I didn't mention, another guy at the range I struck a conversation with invited me to try his Glock .40 'service length'... Yeah... Nice trigger.. smooth action.. I can see the attraction.. Absolutely HATED the grip angle and feel though.. But the trigger and recoil felt quite nice. Coming straight from my stall with that 1911 over to a Glock it was like going from ice cream to a nice spanish olive.. Woah!!! Abrupt taste change there. From single action 1911 to a Glock poly... What a contrast.


The Glock is definitely a less refined weapon than a good 1911. But I use them for their greater reliability more than anything, along with the low bore axis and short trigger reset. I've adapted to the grip angle, and I think most people can with some trigger time on the gun.


----------



## submoa (Dec 16, 2007)

I had a partner that had a 1911 as his regular carry on his hip. He loved his gun but had only one beef.

He was a heavy guy and the gun was very uncomfortable when he was sitting. The large beavertail and hammer (condition one) pokes into the fat in his side. Dude showed me one day this ugly dent he had from years of carrying his 1911.

As many have mentioned the quality of 1911s vary considerably. Expect to spend at least a grand for quality. If the 1911 interests you a good webpage with history and reviews of this gun is at http://www.sightm1911.com/


----------



## DevilsJohnson (Oct 21, 2007)

Glock makes a really reliable pistol no question. I have one now but when it comes to quality time at the range I have to stay with my old friends


----------

